# محتاجين نتكلم أكتر عن فترة الخطوبـــــة ..!!



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

*





عجبتنى قوى الكلمات دى عن فترة الخطوبة 
ودى للأمانة منقووووووولة

ثلاث كلمات عن الحب الحقيقي الذي ينبغي ان يكون موجودا اثناء الخطوبه والذي يبشر بزواج ناجح وحياه سعيده :







١- قوه الحب:
الحب الحقيقي يهب الراحه والفرح وسط الاتعاب والآلام  ويجد  متعه في خدمه حبيبته ، الحب الجبار يتحدي الاختلاف ويقبله و يقهر المشاكل 

٢- الآم الحب:
الحب بدون استعداد للبذل هو نفاق ، الحب يحول الآلام الي مصدر  السعاده  لا تستسلم لآلام الغيره  تمسك بثقتك في نفسك وثقتك فيمن تحب 

٣- بقاء الحب:
الحب شجره يرويها الاثنان بماء الحب او ماء الكراهيه او  الاستغلال،بقاء الحب يلزمه يقظة وتعهد لهذا الحب واجترار للذكريات الجميله .
*


*يتبع ...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

*ثلاث كلمات عن فتره الخطوبه والتدريب علي تنميه لغه الحب والحوار والحواس:







**١- تنميه لغه الحب : لابد من الخروج من الخطوبه الي الزواج بنضوج كامل لكل  شئ،التدريب علي تنميه لغه الحب هو سلوك يومي كل طرف يدفع فيه الاخر 


٢-تنميه لغه الحوار : ان سبب عدم وجود لغه التواصل والحوار بين الزوجين هو انهما لم يتدربا علي ذلك من فتره الخطوبه . 


٣- تنميه لغه الحواس : تعلم لغه العيون فهي لغه تواصل حسيه راقيه ومعبرة حتي وانت وسط الناس . نمي حواسك الجسديه في اتجاه صحيح ، *


يتبع ......​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2012)

*في ثلاث كلمات عن العلاقات الروحيه ببن الخطيبين :







١- علاقه ثلاثيه : فتره الخطوبه هي إحساس بوجود شريك ثالث هو الرب يسوع  .الخطيبان مقبلان علي وحده ثالوثيه لأننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه 

٢- علاقه روحيه:لابد ان يطمئن كل طرف علي روحانيات الاخر.لابد من توحيد اب  الاعتراف يجلس كل طرف منفردا اولا ثم بعد ذلك لامانع من جلسه مشتركه 

٣- علاقه مقدسه :العلاقه مقدسه في كل شئ في ملابسك ، في كلماتك ، في مادياتك ، في نظراتك ، في ضحكاتك ، كل شئ طاهر للطاهرين 
*​

*يتبع .........
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

*في ثلاث كلمات عن العلاقات الاسريه والماديه :*

*في ثلاث كلمات عن العلاقات الاسريه والماديه : 






1-العلاقات الاسريه: حب الخطيب لأهل خطيبته والعكس اساس لحياه أسريه سعيده السعاده لايمكن ان تتحقق بدون الأسرتين

٢- الزيارات للأسرتين : لابد من وجود حكمه ، الخطيب يزور خطيبته ليس يوميا بل يكفي مره او مرتين أسبوعيا وأوقات محدده لائقه للاسزه 

٣- الامور الماديه :النضوج الاقتصادي أساسي لحياه سعيده لان الحب وحده بدون  وجود قليل من إلماده يسنده قد يتعثر . لاتتجمل او تكذب في أمور ماديه *.


*يتبع .......*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

*في ثلاث كلمات اخيره عن الخطوبه 
الدوافع ، العوامل ، الاعداد :






1- دوافع سلبيه للزواج : لاتتزوج بدافع التخلص من قيود الأسره  او محاوله الاستقلال أو بعد فشل علاقه سابقه بآخر لان هذا ليس ارتباطا                   

2 -عوامل مساعده علي زواج ناجح:دراسه المعوقات التي سوف تواجه الزواج والاتفاق  علي كيفيه حلها وأخيرا الحب وحده لايكفي فالأعداد المناسب هام جداً                   

٣-الاعداد لزواج ناجح :حتي يصبح الزواج سيمفونيه عذبه  كل واحد يدرس الاخر  لإعداد النوته وطبيعه الاله التي يعزف عليها حتي تنتج له لحنا جميلا                   
*​


----------



## الأمير الصغير (2 أغسطس 2012)

اخي العزيز
في مجتمعاتنا العربية
فترة الخطوبة كلما زاد وقتها
زادت معاها المشاكل
وانا احكي عن تجربة واقعية
وشكرا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2012)

الأمير الصغير قال:


> اخي العزيز
> في مجتمعاتنا العربية
> فترة الخطوبة كلما زاد وقتها
> زادت معاها المشاكل
> ...


سلام....

اتفق مع حضرتك ... ولكن فى اعتقادى لازم كلا الطرفين يدرسوا شخصيات بعض وكل جوانب حياتهم وياخدوا فترة كافية مش اقل من سنة  طبعا ..
لأن مش معقولة شهور هتدينى ملامح كاملة للشخصية التانية اللى هرتبط بيها..

+ واعتقد المشاكل بتبين المعادن !
+وضع امامك مادام ربنا يسوع فى النص بينهم دة كافى يخليهم يتخطوا
اى صعاب او مشاكل



> *: فتره الخطوبه هي إحساس بوجود شريك ثالث هو الرب يسوع  *



ميرسى لمشاركة حضرتك

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع متميز ويهم كل الاسر من اجل حياة سعيدة


----------



## الأمير الصغير (2 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سلام....
> 
> اتفق مع حضرتك ... ولكن فى اعتقادى لازم كلا الطرفين يدرسوا شخصيات بعض وكل جوانب حياتهم وياخدوا فترة كافية مش اقل من سنة  طبعا ..
> لأن مش معقولة شهور هتدينى ملامح كاملة للشخصية التانية اللى هرتبط بيها..
> ...



شكرا ألك
لكن دعني اعلق قليلا
اخي الكريم
بعض الأسر
لاتقبل ان تكون فترة الخطوبة طويلة
والمشاكل تأتي من الأهل
وليس بين المخطوبين
شكرا


----------

